# How to achieve this retro-ish look?



## M1key (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have recently been to India and brought back some cool shots. Usually I  process them to look close to reality, but I like the look the BBC  achieved in their film on India & Pakistan.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=amnevwW0MJo
0:09:47
0:44:15

How is that sort of warm, melancholic, low saturated look achieved, any hints? I use Lightroom and Photoshop Elements.

Perhaps I'd like to convert that kind of photos:
www.flickr.com/photos/m1key-me/8367524227/in/photostream
www.flickr.com/photos/m1key-me/8371759510/in/photostream
www.flickr.com/photos/m1key-me/8370690087/in/photostream

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## clee01l (Feb 13, 2013)

Mike, Welcome to our forum. The video that you reference appears to be a mixture of old film (probably vintage kodachrome) and perhaps some reenacted scenes shot more recently on film or maybe digital.  What you are wanting to do is take some digital stills and apply develop adjustments to achieve this ?vintage kodachrome? look.  Your best starting point I think would be to review many of the 3rd party vendors of presets to achieve a "look"  A Google search on "Lightroom vintage Kodachrome presets" yielded many hits.  Here are two: http://blogs.adobe.com/richardcurtis/?p=163 and http://www.thefilmpresets.com/


----------



## M1key (Feb 13, 2013)

The discussion is taking place here: http://www.flickr.com/groups/adobe_lightroom/discuss/72157632754595337


----------

